# A video of me playing the Song without Words op. 102, no. 4 by Mendelssohn



## atmplayspiano (Apr 12, 2014)

Although I don't find this to be the best video ever, it works. My stage fright extends to making videos


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dude, you did good, and I gave your vid a thumbs up 

Thanks.

ADD p.s. Disclaimers prior listening are typical of those who are new(er) to performing, they are cliché, never work for you and more often against.

So... _never make disclaimers or apologize for anything you are about to present, like ever _

Besides, here, they were completely unnecessary.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Yea, great job. Definitely continue playing.


----------



## tomhh (May 28, 2014)

Nice job.Well done.Thanks.


----------

